# Blue Live Fire...and a Turd



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Did a second attempt at painting live fire, used a black base then did the white "flames" with a transparent blue faded on top.
Hope ya like it. Oh, and the "Pencil Pooper" is just for fun. I think when I make more, I am going to have to epoxy a plastic fly to the top of it just for emphasis :slimer:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

LOL That is too funny

I just might have to make one myself...you know, to give to my brother-in-law the next time he wants to use something out of my box LOL


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

The corn is a nice touch. Classy almost.

later, biggreen


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

LOL..."T***"...that is hilarious...Ya might be onto something, Tom...


Prolly a pretty good market for "California Mud Sharks"......Sure not much competition....:rotfl:


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

bill said:


> I just might have to make one myself...you know, to give to my brother-in-law the next time he wants to use something out of my box LOL


That is kind of what I use it for. If i catch a striper here on the beach, before I make the walk back to the car I put the turd on my line. That way, when a million folks keep stopping me and asking what I caught it on, I just point and say piece of ****. :rotfl:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL, that is funny!

That Blue one is really cool, the other one looks kinda shi*ty


----------



## Tx Grizzly (Mar 3, 2006)

surf,

do you carve those or turn them on a lathe? the look great either way, how does the epoxy coating hold up to toothy critters?


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Hey TX,
Turned on a lathe. The epoxy hold up great but yeah, toothy guys will damage em just like any other wooden lure. One note though, i do seal the blanks after they are turned before I prime and paint so even if the finish gets compromised, it does not water log and kill the action. I think I have a pic somewhere of a pikie I made that a blue fish destroyed on the East Coast. 
I'll see if I can dig it up and show you the carnage of what 9 bluefish and 5 striped bass did to this plug before it got swallowed by a big bluefish.



Tx Grizzly said:


> surf,
> 
> do you carve those or turn them on a lathe? the look great either way, how does the epoxy coating hold up to toothy critters?


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

OK, found the pics. 
the first one is the Bluefish that swallowed the plug. the second pics shows the damage that the 9 blues and the bass did to the plug. The plug kept on going and if that one blue didn't swallow almost the entire plug, he would have kept on fishing it.


----------



## Tx Grizzly (Mar 3, 2006)

very cool...thanks for the update. i have been thinking about starting to build my own blue water lures.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Tx Grizzly said:


> very cool...thanks for the update. i have been thinking about starting to build my own blue water lures.


Like these? 
I made turned these out of a wood called IPE, a sor of iron wood. The wife tied the feathers.
We brought them to La Paz with us over the summer and caught tuna, dorado, skipjack and had a striped marlin come up and slash em but didn't hook up.


----------

